# Choices choices?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

It's a tough decision, but in a 3-4 months time I will have to say goodbye to the T350 to release some equity for a property purchase. 

The replacement will be around Â£25k max new or used, cost a bit less to run than the Tiv, something a bit different and also suitable for everyday use. I've not really made any sort of firm decsion of what I want to buy in terms of body style & engine etc, but it has to be a bit 'different'. Something like the new R32 or a 350Z cab or is there something due out soon that I should consider. so many choices!?

I don't really know to be honest as it's only in early planning stages, so your suggestions would be welcome?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Different - rules out the TT then? (mark I that it!)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

http://www.askaprice.com/torque-article.asp?article=Top_200_BHP_cars_-_on_a_budget!&item=625


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Used BMW M3 cab.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Buying that TVR was probably both the best and worse thing you could of done, i mean unless you fancy an Enzo not a lot else will come close,

Personally i really like the 350Z theres one in the for sale section at the mo maybe you won't need the full 25k and M3's are a steal at the mo, or an old shape RS4 just coming into range :twisted:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kev,

You're perhaps making similar choices to those i made in January, certainly for the same reasons.

I'd suggest you look at the 330D, 530D, 535D or perhaps the equivalent Audi/VW. You'll not have quite the same performance as the TVR, but better value for money, much lower running costs & depreciation, but still have some fun driving.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

330D is okay, but knowing Kev you wants something special for his 25k. The M3 cab has it. 343hp, good looks, handling, list goes on.

Carbon black with red interior is a good choice


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Brera :wink:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Used BMW M3 cab.


Would be a good choice, cheaper than the TVR to run though ?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> Brera :wink:


Keep it to yourself 

You start telling the whole world about its secrets, you will no longer be unique 8)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Kev - Can you park two cars ? - How about an Elise for fun and a 306/406 diesel for daily duties ?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

hmmmm.....sell TiV for Â£ 30K, buy another new car for Â£ 25K releasing precisely......Â£5K for house purchase <scratches chin>

How about....

1) Buy a Â£ 10K fun / fast / *relatively rare* car (eg: Clio 182 Cup), also easy to insure and run. 
2) Invest the extra Â£ 15K you would have spent on the Â£ 25K car (which will subsequently depreciate if spent on a car) on the house. 
3) In 2 years time that Â£ 15K could be worth Â£ 20-30K, instead of Â£ 5-8K. AKA a Â£ 20K + difference you can then spend on whatever you like.

Like you say matey, choices choices. If I were you, this is what I'd do :wink:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Â£25k = nice Exige?

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/68089.htm

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/67519.htm

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/67104.htm

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/65152.htm

That's where my money would go at the moment! :twisted:

Dave 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

sell the TVR?

bet you wish you'd had that Nimbus baseball now 

what about a works cooper? http://www.minicherished.co.uk


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

They're right. Flogging the Trevor to free up Â£5k of equity doesn't sound worth it. OK, so the running costs will be less on a different car, but unless you're forseeing big bills with the TVR, surely the difference isn't THAT great, as you don't do zillions of miles?

Seems a bit pointless to me, I have to say.

Stu is probably right. Get yourself into a Civic Type R or an S2000 or something smaller budget for a bit and invest


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I have learned over the past few years that my desire for instant gratification (arf) has cost a lot of money. I've usually bought fairly expensive cars (up to Â£30k) on finance, and mostly they've depreciated at nearly the same rate as the finance capital was being cleared.

This is a treadmill.

The better longterm approach in my view (and the approach I am taking) is to try to become more financially established before buying expensive cars. The upside of this is that you can still drive a car that floats your boat (lots of cracking hot hatches about). The downside is that you won't be driving anything *really* special that will turn heads.

Clearly you're looking at getting into property to secure your future. Beware being over-leveraged, particularly with consumer debt.

One final thing, have you considered your relationship with Jesus? :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Get your money down for one of the first new Civic Type Rs, razz it for 6 months and sell it short, before supply ramps up to meet initial demand.

Or get new Gti, which appears to be every bit as quick as the r32 on the road, but without the fuel bills and excessive weight. DSG and remapp.

The thing is you probably won't want to go back to a 4 pot engine, but if you do the Honda or VW fsi, are good uns.

You probably won't consider it, but a 03 204hp 330d sport dms'd to 260hp, will still provide immense driving pleasure and can rattle any sub 300hp car x country, day to day etc. Running costs are modest.

Those are the sensible options, if you want to be sensible.

M3 servicing gets more costly at the higher mileages. As will an RS4. But both of these will be far more predictable than the TVR.

Â£25K would get you into a 911......


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I think there is more behind the selling of the TVR, I am sure its not just because of a new house he's after.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

2005 RENAULT CLIO 2.0 16V Renaultsport 182 Trophy 3dr Hatchback, 
1,000 miles, 55 Reg, One owner, Only 1000 miles, Red, PAS, Trip computer, Rear wiper, Cruise control, 3x3 point rear seat belts, Driver/Passenger airbags, Air cond, Stereo CD, Elec windows, Elec mirrors, Remote c/locking & alarm, Recaro seats, Fogs, Mag wheels, Full manufacture's warranty, Phenomenal handling, Awesome car and 1 of only 500!! Never Tracked/Raced. Â£12,995. ovno

Telephone: 07973 254569
Email: Email Advertiser
Distance: 5 miles
Price: Â£12,995 ovno


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

b3ves said:


> 2005 RENAULT CLIO 2.0 16V Renaultsport 182 Trophy 3dr


Was behind a standard 182 on a track day at Snetterton a few weeks back, and they don't half shift!! OK, nothing great to look at, but in the hands of a capable driver (not me!), the 182 looks great fun / v. fast motor on the track.

However, looking at your car history, I have an inkling you will be favouring a convertibles / opentop. :roll:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Yes the Clio's really shift: around Anglesey last year I followed a mate in a Cup - very VERY nimble car on track...it easily cornered at the same speed as the Evo and, on a fast flowing track like the 'ring, a well driven Clio will embarass a few supercar owners. I remember following one down to Schwedenkreuz on ast year's ring visit: blasted past him into Aremberg, he disappeared from view as we hammered down into Foxhole, then later I had to let him past on the exit of miss-hit-miss. It was like that the whole way round: his superior driving skills opening a gap on the fast corners and my turbo nutter barge making up the gaps on the straights (nothing new there then).

On cross country A-B there are few cars faster illustrated with how well the Trophy did on the EVO COTY test vs the likes of the 997.

That said Kev, I really think one of the best prestige/value retention/build quality/power/handling combo's is the Golf GTi. Take it down to Morego (as featured in March 2006 EVO MAG) or AmD and you can have 250-260bhp with similar levels of torque. More than ample. I think the GTi is a great car: would love to own one.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Big thumbs up to the 182 from me as well - had a (albeit brief) go in a colleague's std 182 a while back and I was very surprised how fast it was and how good the handling was. There's a yellow one that lives round by me somewhere, and I never thought I'd say this about a Clio, but it looks fantastic with the Cup wheels / suspension etc, and in Liquid Yellow.

Doesn't do it justice (pics never seem to do unusual colours justice), but....


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

M Coupe with the S54 engine is certainly different...

2001 Imola Red with black leather 34k miles, Â£21,995 with Schnitzer modifications, Â£20,995 without
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/68344.htm

2002 Estoril Blue with black and blue leather, 42k miles Â£21,995 
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/66312.htm

2002 Titanuim Silver with black leather, 51k miles Â£22,500
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/65368.htm

or if you want main dealer with low mileage and prices that reflect that, these at Hexagon of Highgate, search autotrader for Z3's less than 5 years old, less than 30k miles and priced between Â£22,500 and Â£30,000 and you'll find the four they have.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Wow, lots of suggestions, thanks guys!

M cars are out becasue of insurance - Having investigated that route, i found it would cost me Â£1400 to insure a M3 cab, compared to Â£850 for my Tiv! 

A clio?.... hmmm, personally being a bit shallow i could never drive around in a 'clio', no matter how good it is.... maybe a V6......ummm no, sorry i couldn't.

Which leaves 2 cars currently running up front, the GiT(SIC?) and R32 Golfs. Both are freely availbel on forecourts, so i wont have to buy new, and both will have had their depreciation hit if I do it that way. Lots around with the spec i would choose to, so i can afford to be picky. Just got to wait for AmD to release details of their R32 power mods, before making a final decision.

Both have pros and cons. So gonna spend some time weighing up both.

Thanks again chaps


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Wow, lots of suggestions, thanks guys!
> 
> M cars are out becasue of insurance - Having investigated that route, i found it would cost me Â£1400 to insure a M3 cab, compared to Â£850 for my Tiv!
> 
> ...


Back in a VAG car? After everything? Fucking hell, Kev. :?

Go Jap again.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

My choice would be:

Civic Type R
Boxter S 
LHD 350Z
R34 Skyline (but I guess insurance is a no-no :? )
M3 Drop-top

But I agree that selling a car you OBVIOUSLY love for a mere Â£5K, is it really worth it? Why not keep the car and take a small overdraft/loan out for the property money? Ifs it's a property investment it will surely make back the money equivalent to the interest rate.

You live once, lead a balanced life but enjoy it I say... 8) So Im off to buy a Toyota Prius! :lol:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

P1 Club ownership only costs Â£ 12K a year....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jiggyjaggy said:


> But I agree that selling a car you OBVIOUSLY love for a mere Â£5K, is it really worth it?


Ok, just to clear this one up (thank you Mr Rowland for the inaccurate info!  ). My car is worth Â£35k and im looking to raise about Â£10k equity to go towards my depoist. I'm also looking to reduce my monthly loan payment on my car, and by doing this will allow me to increase my affordable monthly mortgage payment.

There is method in my madness.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, lots of suggestions, thanks guys!
> ...


To be fair Tim VW are angels compared to that shower of shite called Audi. From teh wonderful dealings me and my ex(Amy) had with her Lupo, right through to a few guys in work who have 'newer' dubs, it's all been good.

I'd love to go Jap again, but nothing floats my boat right now.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


I had lousy service with my R32.

Great car, but running costs didn't make sense considering that I get far better fuel economy out of my CSL.

Power mods on the V6 (it's the same engine as in the MK IV) won't give you a good return on investment - I've been there, done that.

Also, at the end of the day, Â£25K is an awful lot of money for a Volkswagen Golf. I should know....

Last time around I suggested you go for a Boxster S. Out of interest, how do you think it would have compared in terms of total cost of ownership?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Last time around I suggested you go for a Boxster S. Out of interest, how do you think it would have compared in terms of total cost of ownership?


Apart from petrol, about the same as the Tiv. Residauls are about the same from cost new, and the only outlay in cost ive had to pay so far is fuel. Getting the Tiv over the Box was certainly not a decision i regret. 

Point taken about the R32 though, i'm having the same thought process.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

BM 330ci (sport) Cab?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

What about Seat Leon Cupra? Excellent VFM.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

My concerns re values of the TVR are

a) its possible to buy a similar (to my eyes) car from a TVR dealer for Â£36k, even a 55 reg. (source: autotrader) First rule of selling your car, its ALWAYS worth less than you think.
b) No way would I buy a used TVR from anywhere other than a TVR dealer, too risky, warranty or not. There are 3 private 350s for sale, and 39 trade. Must be a reason for that.

I think its likely you'll end up chopping it into a TVR dealer for somewhere in the low Â£30s. This is assuming that they don't already have a forecourt full of them, in which case it might be even worse. Hope I'm wrong though.

There is no question in my mind that a Boxster S would have been a better investment and much easier to move on in the market. However the Boxster is a far more ordinary car, you can say you've owned a new TVR, not many people can.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > Last time around I suggested you go for a Boxster S. Out of interest, how do you think it would have compared in terms of total cost of ownership?
> ...


Hmm I'm not sure matey. Boxster & S prices on AT are about 37-38K for a similar age/mileage car....I really hope you can get 35K for yours but it will be a big ask IMO.
*If* I wanted to get into T350 ownership I would want a 1-2 year old car and expect Â£Â£Â£Â£'s off original buying price....at least 10K....but hey ho....I have churned continents worth of cash into the evo and I'll never get it back. We all know it ain't ALL about the money. - if anyone can talk a buyer round it's you though :wink:

Quick take so far:

GTi with all the extras + a morego remap: Â£ 19,500 (? - this is a loose 
estimate) - you will get 260+ bhp and on motorway mileage easily get 25-30MPG.

R32 with all the extras - Â£ 25-26K (?) + mods 28-30K? A std R32 averaged 17.9Mpg on an Autocar road test.....so for running costs alone you are 30% worse off and will have less power.

What about the ST? I love that car.....I see your avg remap will get it up to near on 290bhp....and the handling is awesome...a rorty zorst note to match it as well. Is that importer you posted still ofering them for Â£ 15,500?

Have you considered a 330d Sport? You can nab a 2-3 yr old one from 13-17K right now....these performance diesels will ALWAYS be in demand. I would certainly look at one of these for the price...and it will outperform a GTi or an R32 if you have it fitted with a TB or Tunit (With the evo in std form, I remember barely being able to keep up with Carl's chipped 330d Sport Touring in a straight line).

Of all the above I would *most likely* plump for the ST.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I certainly wouldn't pay top dollar for a Trevor that has been bent out of shape. Sorry, but that's the way it is.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Hmm I'm not sure matey. Boxster & S prices on AT are about 37-38K for a similar age/mileage car...


Yes, but a Boxster with a good spec will cost the best part of Â£46-Â£47K in the first place, hence why i went for a TVR in the end. My car cost me Â£42k(after haggling down from Â£44k) with my high spec, so a Â£7-Â£10k drop is similar to what a Boxster is worth these days.



Carlos said:


> its possible to buy a similar (to my eyes) car from a TVR dealer for Â£36k, even a 55 reg. (source: autotrader) First rule of selling your car, its ALWAYS worth less than you think.


When it comes to price TVR's are VERY sensitive to what colour they are in and what spec they have. Dream Machines have a few 05 T's starting at Â£33k and going up to Â£36k, the cheaper one having a baby blue interior!

I have been offered Â£32K cash for mine from a dealer, and he said that in a few months time when they are more desirable, he would give me a k or so more, becasue he knows my car will sell due to its colour, age and spec.



jampott said:


> I certainly wouldn't pay top dollar for a Trevor that has been bent out of shape. Sorry, but that's the way it is.


Tim, just so you know, my car wasn't 'bent out of shape', it had scrapings all down the side, and needed 2 new wheels and a suspension arm, after i forced off the road. Trust me, if it were 'bent out of shape', it would have been written off! This was VERY minor cosmetic damage. THIS is bent out of shape!

The beauty with fibreglass is that it can be patched and sanded, and then repsprayed to match perfectly, without any degregation.

Your comment does lead me to wonder one thing though, when you come to sell your car will you be asking(and expecting) less money for it due to it being, as you put it, 'bent out of shape' whilst at the dealers?









Anyway, this thread isn't about the ins and outs of my personal finances and what i may or may not get for my TVR, I simply asked for some car suggestions in a certain price bracket, which most have you have done. Cheers


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I've driven the New Focus and Astra lots recently (although only in LX/Sri forms) I have to say that the Focus is way ahead in terms of low nvh, steering feel, handling etc and they have a very 'solid' feel and build quality, certainly up to Audi/VW standards. I think that the new Focus RS (or is it ST?) (the Asbo) will be a great car. The Astra in comparison feels a bit wooly, the steering is a bit too light and the gearchange not as precise. Why not have a test drive of the Focus?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kev, that's very typical of you I'm afraid.

We aren't discussing selling my car for top dollar, but YOURS.

Of course if anyone asks, they'll be shown the photo, but as mine is likely to be going to a dealer in part exchange, they'll offer dependent on this, if they can be bothered.

Without getting into a slanging match, mine WAS entirely cosmetic damage - just the light and bumper, which was eventually repaired to my total satisfaction. No broken suspension pieces, no damaged wheels, no problems with tracking or handling components whatsoever.

Thanks for the piccie of what my car looks like clean, though - but rather childish to make the comparison, particularly when my car isn't even being considered for sale yet!

The point *I* was making - having had your accident, and needing NOT just cosmetic repairs (you broke the suspension, right?!) I'd prefer to take an unmolested one off the forecourt at the same price. And the only reason I mentioned this was because you are expecting to get the maximum value from it, and I think you're being unrealistic.


----------

